# Lake Oconee striper fishing



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We decided to do a striper charter on lake Oconee since none of us never targeted them before on the lake. We had a great time. We caught quite a few fish and lost many. The fish bit different than I expected so it was a good learning experience.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like a great trip, which guide service did you use?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Filet and grease baby.... good job!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice trip!


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Great Trip nice size hybrid's


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Mark Collins said:


> Great Trip but those are hybrids not stripers


Yes it was a striper charter but we only caught hybrids.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

azevedo16 said:


> Looks like a great trip, which guide service did you use?


We used crappie daze guide


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

chaps said:


> Yes it was a striper charter but we only caught hybrids.


 That happens sometimes, the hybrids are more aggressive in hot weather. Fun day anyway !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to camp at an Oconee State Park in South Carolina, same place?


----------

